# BBB is done!



## bbq bubba (May 21, 2008)

Rubbed it with the High Mountain cure 10 days ago, soaked and rinsed for about 3 hrs and let dry in fridge...






By imn88fan

Per Thirdeye's directions, cooked at 180 for the first hour, added hickory chunks and ramped up to 200*.
Surprisingly enough, the drum held temp fairly easily...





By imn88fan

Smoked till internal was 155*, threw on a Italian sausage fatty to break up into spaghetti sauce later in the week...







Will be slicing tomorrow for breakfast, i can't wait!!


----------



## seboke (May 21, 2008)

Man that looks gooooooooooooood!  Would love to see some sliced q-view!


----------



## capt dan (May 21, 2008)

Soooo.  Uh, what time is breakfast ole buddy , ole pal, !

Would love to be there for the first few slices off the pan!

Make sure you at least bring about some" death by drooling" pics tomarrow!


----------



## cowgirl (May 21, 2008)

Looks mighty tasty Bubba!!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 21, 2008)

You got it!!


----------



## richoso1 (May 21, 2008)

Congrats on a great smoke and Q View to boot! Well done Bubba.


----------



## kratzx4 (May 21, 2008)

good lookin bacon bubba. mine go into smoke Saturday.


----------



## richtee (May 21, 2008)

Nice, Bubba... Hmmm never tried the fatty/sauce thing. Might give that a whirl!


----------



## waysideranch (May 21, 2008)

Nice Q, Bubba.


----------



## fatback joe (May 21, 2008)

Well Farker.........It's breakfast time.


----------



## chargrilled (May 21, 2008)

yea yea yea, lets see!!!!  Great lookin outside, whats on the inside????

Got us droolin for sure!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 21, 2008)

Sorry, was playing Sheeny man this mornin, sliced thin into a pan....





By imn88fan





By imn88fan





By imn88fan

OMG!!! If you haven't tried this yet, you are missing out!
I will never buy bacon again, the salt was just right and the hickory flavor was incredible!!
Just pulled out 2 more butts to rub, can see right now this won't stay in the house to long! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thank's Tonto for the hook-up and thanks Thirdeye for the step by step process...

BBB rules!!


----------



## seaham358 (May 21, 2008)

NICE smoke, that looks tasty...... And a Fatty in sauce is REAL good....


----------



## seboke (May 21, 2008)

A BBB is a boneless Boston butt?  Boston Butt bacon?  Would LOVE to get that step by step!  Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## fatback joe (May 21, 2008)

Buckboard Bacon...........but yeah it is all of the above that you listed also.


----------



## capt dan (May 21, 2008)

DAYUM!! that sure looks tasty. I would love a half dozen slices of that ! I guess I am gonna  hafta git that recipe from ya bubba. Holy Christmas!


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 21, 2008)

Looks great bubba. Wishin I had some for lunch right now....LOL
Andy.


----------



## kratzx4 (May 21, 2008)

Bubba you done good.


----------



## placebo (May 21, 2008)

Now that looks tasty! Would you be kind enough to post a link to the step by step instructions? I think I will try this next.

Thanks!


----------



## navionjim (May 21, 2008)

That's actually *Buckboard Bacon =BBB*. But yeah it's made from butt. I prefer to use pork bellies but Boston butt makes a great bacon too, and its sure easier to get your hands on. If you look in the bacon forum I have a sticky on making bacon step by step and it works just great with butt. Once you try it yourself you'll never buy commercial bacon again.
Jimbo


----------



## seboke (May 22, 2008)

Many thanks Jim.  I saw the sticky, but figgered it was for belly and didn't bother to read.  Will be giving that a try REAL soon!


----------



## desertlites (May 22, 2008)

Yup guy's and gal's wheather BBB-canadian or belly-it's all pretty simple of a process and as u see theres no comparison to the store bought-and can be So much cheaper to make your own.your right Bubba it sure don't last long.And yours looks just great!nice job.


----------

